# illinois beekeepers meeting nov 17th



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

ISBA Announces Date for 2007 Annual Fall Meeting ~ November 17, 2007
The ISBA Board of Directors has approved the date of Saturday, November 17, 2007 for its 2007 Annual Fall Meeting. Please save the date on your calendar and plan on joining us for this informative, all day, meeting. The meeting will once again be located at the Department of Agriculture headquarters building, located on the State Fair grounds in Springfield, IL. This year, we will be featuring Keynote Speaker, Dr. Jamie Ellis. Dr. Ellis is a Professor and Entomologist for the University of Florida. 
§ The address of the Department of Agriculture facility is: 801 East Sangamon Avenue - Springfield, IL 62706
§ For a map to the Department of Agriculture facility, click here
§ To download the latest PDF agenda, click here
§ Registration will be $5 and will run from 8-9am with the meeting in session from 9am-4pm
§ Lunch will be available for approximately $8 or you may decide to visit a local restaurant
§ No pre-registration is needed – simply register upon your arrival!

Hope to see you there.
Phillip


----------

